# Donnarumma:"Lasciare il Milan non facile, ma giusto cambiare".



## admin (13 Luglio 2021)

Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l&#8217;esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all&#8217;ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l&#8217;affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



meglio al psg che alla juve diciamo cosi vah...


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2021)

perchè non fa un podcast ogni sera ?
"la verità di Gigio"


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2021)

Se ne è andato per soldi (perchè è un mercenario, come tutti i calciatori) ma anche per ambizione. Se vuoi lottare per vincere, è normale che il "Milan" di oggi ti stia stretto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l&#8217;esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all&#8217;ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l&#8217;affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Volevi andartene? Ti si chiedeva una sola cosa per andartene con onore.
Che non andassi via a zero.

Parassita, cacciatore di soldi.
Non sei degno di mettere Milan in una frase con te dentro.

Ti auguro il peggio dalla tua carriera, dalla panchina all&#8217;infortunio.
Ti aspetto al Meazza.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l&#8217;esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all&#8217;ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l&#8217;affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



da Enzo Raiola non mi aspettavo un messaggio più profondo


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380923 ha scritto:


> Se ne è andato per soldi (perchè è un mercenario, come tutti i calciatori) ma anche per ambizione. Se vuoi lottare per vincere, è normale che il "Milan" di oggi ti stia stretto.



sì ma il procuratore l'ha deciso già da prima, a meno che non sia un sensitivo difficile che lo sapesse anni prima.
comunque pure il Milanicchio l'ha riempito di soldi, visto che da noi i contratti non vanno di pari passo con i risultati purtroppo...

una persona che ci tiene non va via a zero, quindi non credo a nulla di quanto ha scritto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l&#8217;esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all&#8217;ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l&#8217;affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Questo non è capace di contare fino a 5 rigori, figuriamoci se questo tema da quinta elementare è farina del suo sacco


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Luglio 2021)

Ti auguro tutte le disgrazie sportive possibili.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380923 ha scritto:


> Se ne è andato per soldi (perchè è un mercenario, come tutti i calciatori) ma anche per ambizione. Se vuoi lottare per vincere, è normale che il "Milan" di oggi ti stia stretto.



certo, allora bastava dirlo chiaramente e permettevi alla società che dici di amare e che l'ha fatto diventare quello che è oggi di guadagnarci.

Invece questo aveva deciso da tempo, forse già al tempo del rinnovo nel 2017, di andarsene a zero per poter accasarsi dove voleva.

non esisitono scuse per quello che ha fatto.


----------



## uolfetto (13 Luglio 2021)

Auguri a lui e speriamo di aver azzeccato il sostituto. Per quanto mi riguarda ci avevo messo la pietra sopra almeno da un paio di anni su come sarebbe finita la storia.


----------



## sacchino (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l&#8217;esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all&#8217;ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l&#8217;affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Del tipo 'ti lascio perchè ti amo troppo' che mer.da di uomo.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2021)

Io comunque sono curioso di vederlo al PSG. Voglio capire il suo reale valore. In Ligue 1 difficilmente farà male (quanti tiri in porta potrà subire?) ma in Champions vedremo il suo valore.


----------



## sacchino (13 Luglio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2380932 ha scritto:


> certo, allora bastava dirlo chiaramente e permettevi alla società che dici di amare e che l'ha fatto diventare quello che è oggi di guadagnarci.
> 
> Invece questo aveva deciso da tempo, forse già al tempo del rinnovo nel 2017, di andarsene a zero per poter accasarsi dove voleva.
> 
> non esisitono scuse per quello che ha fatto.



Ci ha usato, hanno messo in piedi la pantomima della firma in assenza di Raiola, se fosse andato al PSG 4 anni fa ora, con le papere che ha fatto e che gli abbiamo perdonato, sarebbe un ex portiere, ci ha usato solo perchè il Milan è stato il miglior ambiente per crescere.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2380930 ha scritto:


> Questo non è capace di contare fino a 5 rigori, figuriamoci se questo tema da quinta elementare è farina del suo sacco



&#8230;, anzi , &#8230; 

Direi che anche chi ha composto questa recita non brilli per originalità. Sicuramente si è fatto aiutare da qualcuno.

Però ora sentendo queste parole è difficile che si possa imputare qualcosa alla società, voleva andarsene. Sicuramente usciranno altre menate nei prossimi giorni, hanno voluto fare l&#8217;esatto opposto di 3 anni fa, con la conclusione di risultare ancora più pagliacci.


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2021)

Ha chiesto il mondo e il mondo gli era stato dato.

Ha preferito andarsene a 0.

Cosa pensi che ci freghi a noi qualsiasi parola dopo questa scelta???

Anzi, mi ha fatto tornare il malumore nonostante l’europeo. Maiale burattino irrispettoso, sportivamente parlando gli auguro il peggio de peggio del peggio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



In questi anni abbiamo visto tanti campioni abbandonare il Milan per svariati motivi: Sheva, Kakà, Ibra, Thiago. Nessuno di questi ha deciso di portare a scadenza il proprio contratto per intascarsi la mazzettona insieme al procuratore. Hanno portato cifre congrue e se ne sono andati lasciando il segno nel cuore dei tifosi.
Per me "Gigio" aveva già cessato di esistere quattro anni fa, era rimasto solo Gianluigi Donnarumma. Addio, pezzente.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Speriamo che quando riaprono gli stadi, il primo coro a S.Siro sia "O'dollar uomo dimmè".


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l&#8217;esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all&#8217;ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l&#8217;affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Soldi Soldi Soldi...
E poi ancora Soldi Soldi Soldi...
Non solo per te ma anche per il tuo compagno diversamente magro

Alcuni sentimenti non si possono spiegare...ma la 20ina di milioni potevi almeno farle confluire da chi ti ha lanciato e protetto. Non nelle tasche di Mimì e Coccò

Riconoscenza si chiama...poi potevi anche andare via, ma senza scappare. 
Ti auguro un'esperienza sportiva davvero difficoltosa.


----------



## Roger84 (13 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2380925 ha scritto:


> Volevi andartene? Ti si chiedeva una sola cosa per andartene con onore.
> Che non andassi via a zero.
> 
> Parassita, cacciatore di soldi.
> ...



La penso uguale! Ha 22anni, aveva almeno 10anni per lasciare il Milan ed andarsene altrove e soprattutto NON a 0! Lo dovremo incontrare prima o poi sotto la curva sud..........


----------



## sacchino (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380936 ha scritto:


> Io comunque sono curioso di vederlo al PSG. Voglio capire il suo reale valore. In Ligue 1 difficilmente farà male (quanti tiri in porta potrà subire?) ma in Champions vedremo il suo valore.



Subirà più tiri del Lilla.


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380936 ha scritto:


> Io comunque sono curioso di vederlo al PSG. Voglio capire il suo reale valore. In Ligue 1 difficilmente farà male (quanti tiri in porta potrà subire?) ma in Champions vedremo il suo valore.



È difficile perché al momento è il migliore senza ombra di dubbio&#8230;

Ma un certo Navas lo sta aspettando incavolato nero.


----------



## sacchino (13 Luglio 2021)

Roger84;2380943 ha scritto:


> La penso uguale! Ha 22anni, aveva almeno 10anni per lasciare il Milan ed andarsene altrove e soprattutto NON a 0! Lo dovremo incontrare prima o poi sotto la curva sud..........



Tranquillo, se Dio esiste, saremo nel girone col PSG.


----------



## danjr (13 Luglio 2021)

Sempre più felice che non ci sia più


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Luglio 2021)

Voleva andarsene perchè reputava il Milan non in grado di competere per vincere?

Benissimo, bastava dirlo chiaramente e un modo per venderlo e ricavarci qualcosa l'avrebbero trovato.

Meglio invece rifiutare ogni proposta e andarsene a zero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



L'amore è bello, tutti per mano e facciamo il girotondo 

Ma va a caghher....


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l&#8217;esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all&#8217;ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l&#8217;affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Esattamente il messaggio che mi aspettavo: si è innalzato per l'ennesima e ultima volta sopra il Milan e cerca di far passare la questione per normale .
Ma di normale vi è nulla. 


Questo verme da anni giocava da noi e faceva passare il messaggio che ci faceva un favore. 
Ora va a beccarsi il contrattone e sorvola sul fatto che i soldi in più che si mette in tasca, tanti soldi, sono risorse di cui ha privato il suo club.


Tutta la realtà viene alterata e mistificata, in pieno stile Raiola. 
Perché il signor Donnarumma non ci racconta invece quando è avvenuta la rottura col Milan e quando ha deciso di non rinnovare?
Da quanto tempo programma di lasciare il Milan e quando ha avvisato il club di questa decisione?

Qualcuno ha giocato sporco. Fuori i colpevoli del danno economico arrecato al club. 
Ormai la faccenda che ci interessa deve essere solo questa.


----------



## bmb (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Praticamente non ha detto nulla, se non il fatto che questa squadra gli stava stretta.


----------



## el_gaucho (13 Luglio 2021)

Te ne sei andato a 0, che è esattamente quanto vali come uomo.
L&#8217;amore per il Milan non si scrive sui social, si dimostra con i fatti


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Luglio 2021)

Tante parole inutili per esprimere un unico concetto: vuole solo soldi.

È facile passare per fenomeni parando solo rigori. Ma i rigori non sono il criterio che rende un giocatore un fenomeno.


----------



## bmb (13 Luglio 2021)

Che poi a ripensarci non è nemmeno ambizione. Sennò non vai nella squadra più fake del campionato più fake al mondo. Sono solo soldi.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



quanto sono patetici questi papiri pieni di retorica e frasi fatte ? tra lui e l'altro pagliaccio che "vuole rivincere lo scudo" facepalm, il bel tacer non fu mai scritto. 

nessuno gli vietava di andarsene, sono i modi che ha scelto che fanno girare le palle. 
far intascare l'ennesima mazzetta a quel maiale, piuttosto che portare soldi freschi alla società che ti ha svezzato, a maggior ragione in un periodo di vacche magre come questo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Luglio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2380957 ha scritto:


> Tante parole inutili per esprimere un unico concetto: vuole solo soldi.
> 
> È facile passare per fenomeni parando solo rigori. Ma i rigori non sono il criterio che rende un giocatore un fenomeno.



ha preferito far incassare soldi a Raiola piuttosto che dare un indennizzo, seppure minimo, alla sua società.


----------



## Baba (13 Luglio 2021)

Quando tornerai a San siro i miei fischi saranno tutti per te, schifoso


----------



## diavolo (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Infame, i milanisti ti odiano perché te ne sei andato senza far guadagnare il becco di un quattrino al club che ha creduto in te, gfvzti ha cresciuto e fatto diventare milionario.Ci si può lasciare ma non in quel modo.


----------



## Manue (13 Luglio 2021)

Pensavo dicesse cose più simili alla realtà&#8230; 
non una poesia manco scritta da lui.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2380925 ha scritto:


> Volevi andartene? Ti si chiedeva una sola cosa per andartene con onore.
> Che non andassi via a zero.
> 
> Parassita, cacciatore di soldi.
> ...



Se non fosse andato via a zero chi glieli dava 12 mln a lui e la mega commissione al procuratore?
nessuno


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



piuttosto di scrivere ste 4 banalità poteva evitare proprio che era lo stesso.

anche se l'italiano è troppo corretto per essere farina del suo sacco.


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2021)

Non gli ho mai contestato la scelta di andarsene, oggi il Milan non è un punto di arrivo, ma di passaggio...e se per un giocatore (modesto) come Calabria è facile rinnovare a vita, per un palese fuoriclasse lo è molto di più.

Quello che contesto a Gigio è l'essere andato via a zero, senza portare anche una cifra simbolica (rispetto al valore) di 10 mln al proprio club, che dice di amare. Poteva stare con noi a giocarsi la coppa campioni, firmava un biennale e la prossima estate di liberava ripeto, anche per 10 miseri milioni.

Basta essere lucidi per capire che non si può incatenare un talento simile al nostro vivacchiare.


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2021)

kYMERA;2380972 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse andato via a zero chi glieli dava 12 mln a lui e la mega commissione al procuratore?
> nessuno



Questo è pacifico, liberato a zero ha trovato anche l'ingaggio oltre i propri meriti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2021)

Z A Z A';2380940 ha scritto:


> In questi anni abbiamo visto tanti campioni abbandonare il Milan per svariati motivi: Sheva, Kakà, Ibra, Thiago. Nessuno di questi ha deciso di portare a scadenza il proprio contratto per intascarsi la mazzettona insieme al procuratore. Hanno portato cifre congrue e se ne sono andati lasciando il segno nel cuore dei tifosi.
> Per me "Gigio" aveva già cessato di esistere quattro anni fa, era rimasto solo Gianluigi Donnarumma. Addio, pezzente.



infatti lui non fa parte dei campioni, ma degli abate e bonaventura


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Parole da bugiardo. Te ne sei andato per i soldi. Potevi prolungare con una clausola o a condizione di farti partire in caso di offerta importante, ma no, tu hai preferito liberarti a 0, lasciandoci nemmeno un Euro. INFAME.


----------



## wildfrank (13 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2380958 ha scritto:


> Che poi a ripensarci non è nemmeno ambizione. Sennò non vai nella squadra più fake del campionato più fake al mondo. Sono solo soldi.



In realtà è stato fortunato a trovare l'emiro riccone, perché stava rischiando di non trovare una squadra e rimanere col cerino in mano.


----------



## evideon (13 Luglio 2021)

Basta, troppa importanza stiamo dando a questa persona. Io da oggi non leggerò più alcun articolo o dichiarazione che lo riguarda. I siti si divertono a pubblicare articoli provocatori per noi tifosi che lo riguardano, perché sanno che le visualizzazioni sono sempre tantissime. Quindi basta, io non sto più a questo gioco vigliacco coi sentimenti dei tifosi. Donnarumma è ormai il passato ed è il momento di voltare definitivamente pagina!


----------



## chicagousait (13 Luglio 2021)

Ci sta che abbia preferito andarsene per soldi e ambizione, ma avrebbe dovuto andarsene facendo guadagnare alla società che dice di amare qualcosa dalla sua cessione e invece ha preferito essere ricordato come uomo di fango ed essere una figurina qualunque in quel di Parigi


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Furbi i raiola a fargli scrivere sto post squallido (sì lo so che l'ha scritto Enzo...) ora che abbiamo vinto l'Europeo anche grazie a lui e sono tutti gasati e tutti gli vogliono bene.

Dirò una cosa molto poco popolare: questo si sta preparando nel caso in cui ci sia la possibilità di ritornare al Milan. Ne sono assolutamente convinto di questa cosa.

Credo realmente che abbia subito la decisione che Raiola ha preso per lui 4 anni fa quando Mirabelli lo fece rinnovare praticamente a forza.
È un bamboccione Donnarumma. Uno stupidone.


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Se non altro non è andato alla Juve, per il resto evito di commentare.


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2381006 ha scritto:


> Furbi i raiola a fargli scrivere sto post squallido (sì lo so che l'ha scritto Enzo...) ora che abbiamo vinto l'Europeo anche grazie a lui e sono tutti gasati e tutti gli vogliono bene.
> 
> Dirò una cosa molto poco popolare: questo si sta preparando nel caso in cui ci sia la possibilità di ritornare al Milan. Ne sono assolutamente convinto di questa cosa.
> 
> ...



Donnarumma non torna al Milan, per almeno un decennio. 

Perchè è bravo, perchè prende un botto di soldi, perchè a Parigi ti coprono d'oro. Guarda Verratti.

Poi chi lo sa nella vita, magari il Milan vince la coppa dei campioni prima di Donnarumma.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380923 ha scritto:


> Se ne è andato per soldi (perchè è un mercenario, come tutti i calciatori) ma anche per ambizione. Se vuoi lottare per vincere, è normale che il "Milan" di oggi ti stia stretto.



Alla fine non gli si perdona il fatto di non esser stato chiaro e la sudditanza verso Raiola. Però ormai il calcio è questo. 
Faccio una provocazione: Baresi e Maldini sono stati immense bandiere. All'epoca, soprattutto il primo, sono rimasti per anni in Milan allo sbando, però probabilmente oggi anche loro lascerebbero dopo qualche anno per il Psg di turno.


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Luglio 2021)

Jino;2381013 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non torna al Milan, per almeno un decennio.
> 
> Perchè è bravo, perchè prende un botto di soldi, perchè a Parigi ti coprono d'oro. Guarda Verratti.
> 
> Poi chi lo sa nella vita, magari il Milan vince la coppa dei campioni prima di Donnarumma.



Vedrai se non ho ragione.
Il tempo mi darà ragione. 
Passerà pure un decennio come dici tu, ma tornerà al Milan.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Luglio 2021)

tra l'altro gli abbiamo mantenuto il fratello per 3 anni a cifre vergognose e manco una parola di ringraziamento. 

ne da lui, ne da antonio.


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2381018 ha scritto:


> Vedrai se non ho ragione.
> Il tempo mi darà ragione.
> Passerà pure un decennio come dici tu, ma tornerà al Milan.



Perchè possa tornare al Milan, il Milan dev'essere completamente di altro livello. E' che torni a fine carriera, francamente, a nessuno frega nulla...ricordi il ritorno di Kakà? Di Ibra? Sono stati goderecci...da lacrima...lo sarebbe stato pure quello di Thiago...Ma Gigio no, al tifoso del Milan non frega nulla, per quanto sia forte questo ragazzo non è entrato nel cuore per alcune azioni compiute...


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Luglio 2021)

Mah se voleva fare davvero una carriera grande magari rimaneva al Milan o che ne so andare in qualche altro TOP club.
Al PSG non diventera mai niente come i altri che vanno li, mi dispiace per lui ma almeno quando arriva la depressione avra soldi.


----------



## Giofa (13 Luglio 2021)

Io non trovo altra spiegazione se non i soldi, per chi parla di carriera come si può paragonare una Champions con quello che sono per la storia Totti, Del Piero Maldini o Zanetti? 
I campioni sono campioni al di là dei trofei, lui ha scelto di non rimanere nella storia, di questo ne sono certo, come in questa storia resto convinto che sia succube del procuratore e che non potesse fare diversamente anche se (forse) avesse voluto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2021)

kYMERA;2380972 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse andato via a zero chi glieli dava 12 mln a lui e la mega commissione al procuratore?
> nessuno



Ah! Ma quello é chiaro, ma questa é la scelta che discrimina chi ha il diritto di parlare di “riconoscenza/affetto” per il Milan e chi semplicemente deve dire “io faccio i cavoli miei e faccio solo i miei interessi”.

I fatti hanno barrato B, quindi le parole sul Milan non hanno diritto di cittadinanza.


----------



## evideon (13 Luglio 2021)

Si, son convinto anche io che prima o poi purtroppo tornerà.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2381043 ha scritto:


> Ah! Ma quello é chiaro, ma questa é la scelta che discrimina chi ha il diritto di parlare di &#8220;riconoscenza/affetto&#8221; per il Milan e chi semplicemente deve dire &#8220;io faccio i cavoli miei e faccio solo i miei interessi&#8221;.
> 
> I fatti hanno barrato B, quindi le parole sul Milan non hanno diritto di cittadinanza.



lo avrebbero fatto tutti oggettivamente.


----------



## Maximo (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Se avesse rinnovato con noi, lo avremmo visto tra due anni dai ladri, tutto sommato meglio così. Non gli auguro il male, anzi, ma spero di non vederlo mai più in Italia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2380925 ha scritto:


> Volevi andartene? Ti si chiedeva una sola cosa per andartene con onore.
> Che non andassi via a zero.
> 
> Parassita, cacciatore di soldi.
> ...


Per fare cosa al meazza? Per farci fare una goleada da Mbappè, Neymar, Hakimi? Il Milan di oggi è meglio che non giochi proprio certe partite, ne usciremmo con le ossa rotte. Non siamo minimamente attrezzati per giocare in modo dignitoso la Champions in questo momento.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Il karma ti presenterà il conto, prima o poi. Stanne certo.


----------



## davidelynch (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380923 ha scritto:


> Se ne è andato per soldi (perchè è un mercenario, come tutti i calciatori) ma anche per ambizione. Se vuoi lottare per vincere, è normale che il "Milan" di oggi ti stia stretto.



È andato via solo perché il suo padrone aveva deciso che così doveva andare, lui essendo privo di carattere e cervello ha obbedito, il resto è solo romanzo.


----------



## danjr (14 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2381018 ha scritto:


> Vedrai se non ho ragione.
> Il tempo mi darà ragione.
> Passerà pure un decennio come dici tu, ma tornerà al Milan.



Spero proprio di no


----------



## mabadi (14 Luglio 2021)

spiega perchè sei andato via a zero............................ ma credono di parlare con dei celebrolesi?
Se avesse rinnovato e poi fosse andato al PSG avrei capito, ma questo è andato via a zero...
Si vergognasse e ringraziasse il fuorigioco sulla paperummata in uscita agli europei.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2021)

kYMERA;2381051 ha scritto:


> lo avrebbero fatto tutti oggettivamente.



Inseguire pervicacemente il liberarsi a parametro zero fin da quando hai 18 anni e forzato a rinnovare dalla pressione ambientale e da mega offerta rifarlo 3 anni dopo nonostante le ricchissime offerte?

Mah! 

Citami un giocatore che lo abbia fatto e guardiamo come questo giocatore abbia dichiarato che l’ex squadra é come una famiglia, cuore , sole amore…..

Lo vuoi fare?
Liberissimo?
Ma parli di attaccamento ai soldi e non ai colori.

É come vedere pubblicare sul giornale le foto di te con diverse donne giovani e avvenenti, andarsene di casa e dire che lo fai perché ami e rispetti troppo tua moglie e lo fai per non mancargli di rispetto…. Ma vada vis i ciapp!

Oltre al danno, la beffa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2381060 ha scritto:


> Per fare cosa al meazza? Per farci fare una goleada da Mbappè, Neymar, Hakimi? Il Milan di oggi è meglio che non giochi proprio certe partite, ne usciremmo con le ossa rotte. Non siamo minimamente attrezzati per giocare in modo dignitoso la Champions in questo momento.



Ma chi se ne frega!

Ma io vado allo stadio per dirgliene di ogni!

Mi fa ridere questa affermazione tua!

Siamo matricola! Non ci qualifichiamo da 8 anni, anche in Europa League abbiamo fatto meno strada del Qarabag in questi anni e ci si lamenta perché l non siamo competitivi per la Champions League!”. Non lo é ne che il Bate Borisov eppure é una squadra che in Europa da quando mio nipote che ha 13 anni vede il calcio, ci ha dato le piste!

Svegliamoci!! Siamo il pulcino Pio in Europa! Anche prendessimo Mbappé sarebbe giá un’impresa qualificarci per l’EL arrivando terzi nel girone e non ci sarebbe nulla di cui lamentarsi…..

“Non siamo competitivi per la CL ….”

Ogni tanto mi domando se qualcuno di noi sia stato ibernato è risvegliato 15 anni dopo.


----------



## sampapot (14 Luglio 2021)

a parte che il messaggio non è farina del suo sacco....i punti sono questi:
- voleva più soldi (mercenario)
- voleva una squadra con più ambizioni del Milan (e qui ci sta...ambizioso)
- ha rinunciato a diventare una bandiera del Milan (mercenario)
- ha rinunciato a far guadagnare qualcosa alla squadra che l'ha reso famoso (ingrato)

se avesse voluto andare in una squadra veramente vincente, avrebbe scelto tra 2-3 spagnole, 2-3 inglesi e una tedesca...non certo il PSG, che ha speso un sacco di soldi per far pena in Europa...da anni...e quest'anno non ha vinto neanche la ligue1, con tutto quel popò di giocatori...mah


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2381072 ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega!
> 
> Ma io vado allo stadio per dirgliene di ogni!
> 
> ...


A me francamente fa ridere la tua di affermazione, ti metti alla tua età a insultare i giocatori allo stadio, potrebbero essere tuoi figli... A me di andare a insultare un giocatore frega zero, mi interessano i trofei e il ritorno ai fasti del passato. Pare che tifi la ternana dio santo... Andare allo stadio per insultare, che cringe.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"





Lasciare il milan non è facile ma pugnalarlo mi riesce benissimo. -correzione-


----------



## bmb (14 Luglio 2021)

Quello che auguro al pagliaccio è di vincere solo qualcosa con la Nazionale, zero successi a livello di club. Solo qualche campionato FAKE col Psg. Tanto tra un paio d'anni ricominceranno le fregnacce e finirà in Premier o al Real Madrid.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Pagliaccio, non frega a nessuno che te ne sia andato, spiega perché tu e il tuo lercio protettore avete cercato di andarvene a zero, fate schifo, è inutile che fingi amore e gratitudine..quella la dimostravi permettendo al club di monetizzare la tua cessione come hanno fatto altri..
Vergognati, parassita..non ti auguro nulla, ma smetti di nominare il Milan, sei indegno


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2381123 ha scritto:


> Quello che auguro al pagliaccio è di vincere solo qualcosa con la Nazionale, zero successi a livello di club. Solo qualche campionato FAKE col Psg. Tanto tra un paio d'anni ricominceranno le fregnacce e finirà in Premier *o al Real Madrid*.



Al Real gli assistiti del pizzaiolo non li vogliono vedere manco in foto


----------



## folletto (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Hai omesso un piccolo particolare, questa società oltre ad averti cresciuto e tratttato come un figlio ti ha anche riempito di soldi, tanti soldi che in pochi vedranno nella propria vita, e tu te ne sei andato senza fare in modo che fosse ripagata (e non da te eh).
Anche la società ha probabilmente le sue colpe ma tu sei una persona piccola piccola e senza valori. Ti auguro il peggio sportivamente parlando. Arrivederci a San Siro melma.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2381091 ha scritto:


> Lasciare il milan non è facile ma pugnalarlo mi riesce benissimo. -correzione-


La domanda che mi pongo e vi pongo è: Maldini sarebbe stato Maldini con Elliott? Sarebbe rimasto al Milan? Ci rimarreste al Milan con questo livello di ambizione, dove a questa proprietà pare non interessi un fico secco non solo della competitività ma neppure di allestire una squadra in grado di non subire goleade? Io temo che subiremo goleade indegne in casa, una cosa che il Milan non può permettersi. Milan Bayern 0-5, Milan Atletico 1-6...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Luglio 2021)

Nessuno ti ha chiesto di restare ad ogni costo, ma viste le condizioni in cui vige il calcio far guadagnare qualche milione al club che ti ha lanciato e dici di amare sarebbe stato il minimo. 

Il PSG sputa soldi e regala a chiunque, noi siamo gli unici ad aver perso un asset importantissimo a 0. 

Complimenti e in bocca al lupo per la tua carriera, spero che non vincerai mai nulla di importante.


----------



## Giofa (14 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2381130 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo e vi pongo è: Maldini sarebbe stato Maldini con Elliott? Sarebbe rimasto al Milan? Ci rimarreste al Milan con questo livello di ambizione, dove a questa proprietà pare non interessi un fico secco non solo della competitività ma neppure di allestire una squadra in grado di non subire goleade? Io temo che subiremo goleade indegne in casa, una cosa che il Milan non può permettersi. Milan Bayern 0-5, Milan Atletico 1-6...



Baresi è rimasto in B, Totti ha fatto una carriera a Roma, quindi sì sarebbe rimasto. Gigio ha esordito a 16 anni, avrebbe potuto avere una carriera ventennale nel Milan, non esattamente il Sassuolo; ma ha preferito i soldi stop. Non facciamoci troppe paranoie sulle mire di Gigio, ha dimostrato di far fatica a contare fino a cinque!


----------



## Route66 (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l&#8217;esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all&#8217;ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l&#8217;affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Carissimo infame traditore,
se almeno avessi avuto il coraggio di dire due parole cosi a caso davanti ad un microfono oppure di scrivere due sempici righe di tuo pugno anche senza senso e senza un verbo corretto ne avremmo tutti apprezzato quantomeno il gesto.
Pubblicare quella cosa sopra scritta da uno dei professionisti a libro paga del tuo burattinaio ti rende ancora di più un piccolissimo uomo di emme.
Ci vediamo a S.Siro.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2381130 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo e vi pongo è: Maldini sarebbe stato Maldini con Elliott? Sarebbe rimasto al Milan? Ci rimarreste al Milan con questo livello di ambizione, dove a questa proprietà pare non interessi un fico secco non solo della competitività ma neppure di allestire una squadra in grado di non subire goleade? Io temo che subiremo goleade indegne in casa, una cosa che il Milan non può permettersi. Milan Bayern 0-5, Milan Atletico 1-6...



Bella domanda.
Forse no ma sarebbe andato via da uomo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2021)

Giofa;2381148 ha scritto:


> Baresi è rimasto in B, Totti ha fatto una carriera a Roma, quindi sì sarebbe rimasto. Gigio ha esordito a 16 anni, avrebbe potuto avere una carriera ventennale nel Milan, non esattamente il Sassuolo; ma ha preferito i soldi stop. Non facciamoci troppe paranoie sulle mire di Gigio, ha dimostrato di far fatica a contare fino a cinque!


Totti è rimasto a Roma con stipendi ben gonfiati anche quando non era più un giocatore di calcio... Baresi lo volevo vedere se gli avessero offerto stipendi di un certo tipo con prospettive ben diverse... Si può essere arrabbiati per averlo perso a zero, semmai...


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2381130 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo e vi pongo è: Maldini sarebbe stato Maldini con Elliott? Sarebbe rimasto al Milan? Ci rimarreste al Milan con questo livello di ambizione, dove a questa proprietà pare non interessi un fico secco non solo della competitività ma neppure di allestire una squadra in grado di non subire goleade? Io temo che subiremo goleade indegne in casa, una cosa che il Milan non può permettersi. Milan Bayern 0-5, Milan Atletico 1-6...



La tua domanda potrebbe starci ma assolutamente non è questo il caso...perchè se cerchi (comprensibilmente) la gloria sportiva non ti vai a infognare a Parigi in un campionato di livello ridicolo a vedere i compagni fare i giocolieri con quattro mezze seghe e riuscire pure a non vincere il torneo... lo capirei fosse andato a misurarsi in premier o al limite in Spagna, ma a far la figurina in Francia a zero è proprio da bamboccioni infami succhiasoldi..


----------



## Giofa (14 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2381170 ha scritto:


> Totti è rimasto a Roma con stipendi ben gonfiati anche quando non era più un giocatore di calcio... Baresi lo volevo vedere se gli avessero offerto stipendi di un certo tipo con prospettive ben diverse... Si può essere arrabbiati per averlo perso a zero, semmai...



Scusa ma Gigio negli ultimi anni non aveva uno stipendio gonfiato rispetto al suo valore?


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2381130 ha scritto:


> La domanda che mi pongo e vi pongo è: Maldini sarebbe stato Maldini con Elliott? Sarebbe rimasto al Milan? Ci rimarreste al Milan con questo livello di ambizione, dove a questa proprietà pare non interessi un fico secco non solo della competitività ma neppure di allestire una squadra in grado di non subire goleade? Io temo che subiremo goleade indegne in casa, una cosa che il Milan non può permettersi. Milan Bayern 0-5, Milan Atletico 1-6...



Maldini non se ne sarebbe andato a 0. Quanto alle tue goleade ci vediamo quando reinizia la Champions.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2381170 ha scritto:


> Totti è rimasto a Roma con stipendi ben gonfiati anche quando non era più un giocatore di calcio... Baresi lo volevo vedere se gli avessero offerto stipendi di un certo tipo con prospettive ben diverse... Si può essere arrabbiati per averlo perso a zero, semmai...



Va beh, se si vuole far passare il principio che tutti gli sportivi sono avidi interessati solo al denaro non c'è discussione in merito.
Di casi che confutano la tua semplicistica tesi ce ne sono una marea nel recente passato: Totti e De Rossi a Roma, Maldini (il Real gli aveva offerto ponti d'oro quando il Milan veleggiava tra il 7° e l'8° posto), Del Piero e Buffon in B, Hamsik ed Insigne che a Napoli hanno preso a calci nel sedere Raiola, Radu alla Lazio che ha rinunciato all'Inter etc..


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Luglio 2021)

Ed aggiungo Gosens (0,8 milioni all'anno) che sta per rinnovare con l'Atalanta, nonostante mezza Europa sia interessata a lui. Questione di stile, difendere l'atteggiamento di Donnarumma è allucinante. ALLUCINANTE.


----------



## Milanoide (14 Luglio 2021)

Ignorare "core ingrato".
Prossimamente, cerchiamo di non essere stupidi quanto i tifosi napoletani.
Non si insultano le donne.
Non si insultano le mamme.
Non si insultano le mamme campane.
Ignorarlo e basta.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Luglio 2021)

Risposta dei Milan su Instagram: *Caro Gigio, grazie per quello che ci hai dato in tutti questi anni rossoneri, ti auguriamo il meglio per la tua carriera. Con affetto.*


----------



## Giangy (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Sicuramente uno dei migliori portieri giovani in circolazione. Ma purtroppo mi ha fatto arrabbiare parecchio il modo di come ha lasciato il Milan, e i suoi tifosi, così in silenzio senza dire nulla, e manco una spiegazione. Capisco l’attaccamento al soldo, e la bella vita di Parigi, ma purtroppo non posso perdonare ciò. Ora esce fuori con i suoi post. Purtroppo ha vinto il dio denaro.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2381228 ha scritto:


> Risposta dei Milan su Instagram: *Caro Gigio, grazie per quello che ci hai dato in tutti questi anni rossoneri, ti auguriamo il meglio per la tua carriera. Con affetto.*



C'è lo meritiamo quello che successo, c'è lo meritiamo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380918 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma saluta così il Milan via social:"Certe scelte sono difficili, ma fanno parte della crescita di un uomo. Sono arrivato al Milan che ero poco più di un bambino, per otto anni ho indossato questa maglia con orgoglio, abbiamo lottato, sofferto, vinto, pianto, gioito, insieme ai miei compagni, ai miei allenatori, a tutti coloro che hanno fatto e fanno parte del Club, insieme ai nostri tifosi che sono parte integrante di quella che per tanti anni è stata una famiglia. In maglia rossonera ho tagliato anche traguardi personali importanti, come l’esordio a 16 anni in serie A. Ho vissuto anni straordinari che non dimenticherò mai. Ora è arrivato il momento di salutarci, una scelta che non è stata semplice, anzi, e sicuramente non basta un post per spiegarla, o forse nemmeno può essere spiegata perché i sentimenti più profondi difficilmente possono essere tradotti in parole. Quello che posso dire è che a volte è giusto scegliere di cambiare, di affrontare sfide diverse, crescere, completarsi. Tutti i rossoneri che ho incontrato, dal primo all’ultimo giorno, resteranno sempre nel mio cuore come una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, del percorso di vita che mi ha reso quello che sono. Auguro al Milan tutti i successi possibili e lo faccio con il cuore, per l’affetto che mi lega a questi colori, un sentimento che la distanza e il tempo non possono cancellare"



Sì ma non ci ha neanche provato, non ha spiegato nulla.


----------



## Zenos (14 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2381228 ha scritto:


> Risposta dei Milan su Instagram: *Caro Gigio, grazie per quello che ci hai dato in tutti questi anni rossoneri, ti auguriamo il meglio per la tua carriera. Con affetto.*



Ma cosa volete se siamo in mano a questi pagliacci.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2381228 ha scritto:


> Risposta dei Milan su Instagram: *Caro Gigio, grazie per quello che ci hai dato in tutti questi anni rossoneri, ti auguriamo il meglio per la tua carriera. Con affetto.*



parole di circostanza, mica potevano scrivere ingrato pezzo di sterco manco 5 mil ci hai fatto guadagnare


----------



## gemy (14 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2380925 ha scritto:


> Volevi andartene? Ti si chiedeva una sola cosa per andartene con onore.
> Che non andassi via a zero.
> 
> Parassita, cacciatore di soldi.
> ...



Parole sante gli auguro il peggio a lui e alla sua schiera di giornalisti zerbini


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2381326 ha scritto:


> parole di circostanza, mica potevano scrivere ingrato pezzo di sterco manco 5 mil ci hai fatto guadagnare



Nessuno ti costringe a dare una risposta, basta evitare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71;2381363 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ti costringe a dare una risposta, basta evitare.



si, per poi sentirti i giornalisti prezzolati dire "eh il milan non ha risposto al messaggio d'amore di zizzo", alla fine 4 parole banali e ti eviti rogne


----------

